

Tools for Data Visualization - jlemoine
http://codegeekz.com/30-best-tools-for-data-visualization/

======
ISL
Seeing nothing similar, here's a shoutout for Gnuplot, a tool I use daily.

[http://gnuplot.info/](http://gnuplot.info/)

It'll even plot in your terminal.

------
minimaxir
No R?

This list is a list of tools for pretty charts as opposed to informative
charts, and the latter is much more important.

~~~
Homunculiheaded
Also no graphviz![0] I know gephi is gaining a lot of ground, but for a wide
range of visualizations requiring actual graphs it is still very hard to beat
the simplicity and power of graphviz.

[0] [http://www.graphviz.org/](http://www.graphviz.org/)

~~~
haddr
It's a pity that gephi is loosing the edge recently. The development is quite
stalled and few things have changed since 2 years ago. It's even pain to get
it to work on mac as it works only with java 6 and will not work out of the
box :(

------
jpmonette
Bandwith Exceeded, go there instead:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eB8N3Wm...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eB8N3Wmp08AJ:codegeekz.com/30-best-
tools-for-data-visualization/+&cd=1&hl=fr&ct=clnk&gl=ca)

------
jimmytidey
Who has deep familiarity with 30 different tools? Isn't this more like "here
are 30 results Googling 'dataviz library'". Perhaps that's unfair, but sure it
would be more useful as 5 of the best tools.

------
nkuttler
No Gri either,
[http://gri.sourceforge.net/gridoc/html/index.html](http://gri.sourceforge.net/gridoc/html/index.html)

------
danso
This is a lazy and meaninglessly generalized list, like a "30 Best Languages
for Programming" list. Why are the tools here "best"? Because they make
attractive visualizations? Because they are easy to use? Because they are most
flexible with data inputs?

I guess the buzzwordy-barely-English summary should have been evidence enough
that this is clickbait:

> _Technologies such as the ones profiled below are helping to reshape the
> insights function through making data exploration more accessible to users
> who lack the knowledge and are not trained as data scientists._

~~~
hunvreus
Pretty uneven list of tools indeed; the author doesn't seem to properly
appreciate the differences between the various tools.

~~~
ysakamoto
Or does anybody really use all these data visualization tools to compare?

